# Lost Pump- Shoshone in June



## Paco (Aug 3, 2007)

Pump is missing. Last seen for sure when we were running Shoshone laps at the end of June. Hoping someone might have grabbed it.

4" Barrel pump. Pretty sure it's a Carlson. Nozzle is funky.

Mike 97O94ate9O6O


----------

